# Work time off FMLA



## Goatboy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey all

Just noticed a trend on the board.

Seems like a lot of us worry about time off from work and getting fired.

In the US we have the Family Medical Leave Act or FMLA.

I dont remember when but think it started in 1993.

This act of congress allow for any person or family member to use up to 12 weeks of time off from work for the care of a loved on or the care of self.

This time can be used in blocks of 12 weeks or on a day to day basis. It restarts every 12 months from the end of the last approved period. It revolves and is not a one time use.

Consult with your HR or manager to obtain the proper paperwork. Where my wife works they need a doctor's note, where I work they have a form and protocol I have to follow.

Ive been on FMLA for 10 years and never had an issue with losing my job. Only one dumb ass manager demoted me to do less work but with the same pay. Hell Im not complaining about less work more pay jobs.

http://www.dol.gov/whd/fmla/

Good luck, one less thing to stress over!!!!


----------



## dendroica (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi. I'm new to this forum. The reason I joined is because I have recently received some "backlash" at work regarding me missing days or coming in late. I work for the state, I have hundreds of accrued sick (and vacation) hours that I always submit whenever I am out. I come in late probably a couple times a week because my IBS is worse in the mornings. I probably miss 1 day/week every other week. But my job is not staff - no one is relying on me being in my office and I can work from home (and often do even when I take sick leave!); however, it is office policy to work 8-5 (I work 9-6, they changed it for me)

The problem is that on Monday this week, out of the blue, I was approached by a supervisor who basically insinuated that my periodic absences are making it difficult to justify a raise (not merit - I am severely underpaid for my position). Furthermore, others have noted my absences (coming in late, leaving early, or full days gone) and are apparently perceiving this as "special treatment" towards me. I was told that I am "taking advantage" of the flexibility allowed here.

I have told my supervisors, many many times, that I have IBS, ADHD, chronic depression and anxiety. I have used somewhat graphic terms to explain my IBS situation. But apparently no one is getting it!!

I did some investigating and it does appear as if IBS (depression, and anxiety) are covered under the FMLA and even the ADA. Does anyone know if this is true? If my supervisors use my absences against me or complain again, can I point this out to them?

Thanks.

(also like to note, which you all probably know already, that my IBS has been horrible all week now since this happened on Monday - well of course! I'm upset, depressed and pissed off! In fact, I was out all day Tuesday because I was so sick. But who believes you when you say "I got in trouble for having a tummy ache and it made my tummy ache worse" ARG!)


----------

